# Automata LOGO 230R ¿Conectarlo a la red eléctrica?



## DaviD_H (Ene 21, 2008)

Hola, una pregunta.
me han regalado un PLC Siemens LOGO! 230R y mi  pregunta es sobre conectarlo a la red electrica.
¿Puedo coger un cable y conectarlo directamente a una toma de  pared de 230v sin importar a donde conecto cada cable (refiriendome a los conectores L1 y N), o tengo que hacer alguna conexion específica?
Lo digo pq tengo un enchufe de 2 hilos y me pregunto si puedo conectralo al logo directamente.

GRACIAS,
David


----------



## magnavoxy (Ene 23, 2008)

Saludos DaviD H

En cuanto a la conexión de tu PLC lo puedes hacer con una fuente de 220V o una de 127V ya q este modelo soporta voltajes de alimentacion en ese rango de 115 a 240V ya sea corriente alterna o continua, segun tu comentario no se si tu PLC contenga pantalla LCD para programacion o no, tambien lo q no se es si cuentas con el software d programacion, en fin tu ya me diras despues. Tengo el manual del LOGO para que tengas mas detalles de tu modelo y puesta en marcha del mismo nomas q tuve problemas para adjuntarlo pasame tu correo para q te lo envie creo q sera mejor.

si hay algo pues nomas dices saludos!


----------



## DaviD_H (Ene 23, 2008)

Si tiene LCD.
mi correo es xxxxxxxx
Saludos


----------



## Dano (Ene 23, 2008)

> 2.3
> Los usuarios no pueden incluir en sus mensaje la solicitud de envío de respuestas directas a su dirección de correo electrónico. Toda la discusión deberá realizarse con las facilidades que brinda el foro.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 21, 2008)

dependiendo la automatizacion que vas hacer, podes implementar algun tablero de otencia con las protecciones pertinentes (termico - disyuntor - en el caso de mover algun motor, colocar guardamotor )...
Te digo esto ya que si vas a utilizar por ejemplo el logo para el control de algun motor, seguramente utilizaras la misma linea de alimentacion , tanto para alimentar el plc, como para alimentar el contactor, y el motor.


----------

